# Turbocharged Raspberry Pi 2 unleashed



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> The Raspberry Pi Foundation is likely to provoke a global geekgasm today with the surprise release of the Raspberry Pi 2 Model B: a turbocharged version of the B+ boasting a new Broadcom BCM2836 900MHz quad-core system-on-chip with 1GB of RAM  all of which will drive performance "at least 6x" that of the B+.


More


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

This is awesome news!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

indeed.....as is the fact that Windows 10 is free for the Pi.....

http://gizmodo.com/windows-10-will-be-free-for-raspberry-pi-1683201820


----------

